# Upgrades for the AR (Optices, Lights, etc)



## Cecil (Oct 20, 2008)

So I bought a Bushmaster and want to start my Christmas list for customization and upgrades.

I want this particular weapon to be configured for CQB (Immediate target acquisition from 0 - 50 yards)
However, it needs to be capable of longer shots as well.

As for lights, I like pressure switched lights mounted up front.

For optics, I am looking at EoTech but also a fan of AimPoint.

Free rein boys... no unrealistic budget constraints, let's hear your ideas.

The pic below is what it looks like now.... build away.









> Bushmaster AR15 Modular Carbine, .223 (5.56mm)Caliber. Pre Ban Config A3 type FLATTOP, 16" Chrome Lined Chrome Molly Fluted Barrel & Milled Gas Block, BMAS Ambidextrous hard neoprene Pistol Grip, Detachable dual aperture rearsight, and Folding B.M.A.S. front sight. BMAS Free Floating Precision 4 Rail Handguard with rubber rail covers, 6 position Collapsible Stock, Bird Cage Flash Suppressor.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2008)

For optics, it is really up to you. The range will be fine for the distance you are shooting and then some.  Both the Eo and the Aimpoint has its +/-.  If you want longer distance, you could always use a magnifier.


I have a front pistol grip on my m4, which sometimes I use, and other times I don't.  I leave enough space to fit my hand, so I can decide (ie, I have using a FPG while shooting from the prone).


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 20, 2008)

Surefire 
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/93/sesent/00

I have the replacement for-end on my bushmaster with an older mount that holds my 6P light with a pressure switch on the side of the rail.

http://www.leupold.com/tactical/products/scopes/mark-4-cqt-riflescopes/mark-4-1-3x14mm-cqt/

I love my Mark 4! It does a really good job for CQ as well as adapting for a little reach our and touch someone!


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 20, 2008)

You might want to check out the Trijicon ACOG system too! Several of my SWAT buddies have them and really like them.

http://www.trijicon.com/


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2008)

What are you used too?
If money is no object; get multiple optics (I'd go with an Aimpoint and ACOG).
Find a good flashlight (I have a two Surefire's, Standard issue and a Scout light; I like my Scout better).
Go to a gunshow (or sporting goods store and play with the various foregrips to see which one's feel good for you).
Buttstock needs to go, you can get a "bolt on" from CAA or go Gucci and get a VLTOR.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 20, 2008)

If money is no object go for the Elcran specter (I'm sure I spelled this wrong), where you can turn magnification on/off with the flip of a switch


----------



## jordan (Oct 20, 2008)

If I didnt care how much shit cost, I would be buying a PAS-13... 

I got a Trijicon right now. Its good if you want to do some reflex firing or if you want to do some distance shooting, I have never had a problem with either. I zero'd it once at 100meters and havent touched it since.

I keep my shit pretty plain and bare. I just got some Surefire rails one there, a knights armament pistol grip and a 135 lumen light (oh yes...)


----------



## msteen1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I was using an Aimpoint for recreational use before I joined, but now that I am getting experience with the ACOG I don't think I will ever use anything else.  It is good up close with both eyes open, but it takes a little time to get used to the Bindon Aiming Concept.  Also you can really reach out and touch targets with it.  I am new at this whole combat shooting though, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 20, 2008)

I have both the Aimpoint and an EOTech 512 HWS.  I use only LaRue Tactical mounts for them and I added in the Aimpoint 3x Magnifier on the LaRue Pivot mount.  For me it's a perfect combination of CCO work and intermediate work with the magnifier in place co-witnessing with the red dot. 

Look at my profile pics of both set ups on a Les Baer Thunder Ranch rifle. 

I also went with the Gucci buttstock, the Vltor EMOD with a six position LMT extension kit.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with the MARS?


----------



## jordan (Oct 21, 2008)

The ITL MARS?? International Technologies Laser Multipurpose Aiming Reflex Sight? 

Naww.. never heard of it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I run EO Tech......... 1MOA dot with a 65MOA outer ring, outer ring is great for running through a house... 

Aimpoints are junk IMHO, I have never liked them and refuse to use them.

ACOG is by far the best optic for all around, but some hate them in the house. I don't have any trouble but as Boon said it's all about you...

As for tac lights, I have really been looking a pistol tac lights for rifles.  It cuts alot of weight and won't bulk the rifle up too much. But I do use the Surefire M600 grip light, I have used it on two deployments, along with countless time in the house... It rocks and wont break, when it does though I plan on trying out a pistol light....


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 21, 2008)

As for lights, I personally don't see the need to spend $475 on a the Surefire Scoutlight, or $600+ on the Surefire M900 series foregrip lights. 

Both lights have great illumination, but little if any reliable battery time associated with the brighter incandescent lamps that are supplied with them. 2 hours of total run time if your lucky and using the light sparingly. 

The Surefire G2LED is an 80 lumen led lamp with 12 hours of battery run time and cost $69.  You can get a Viking Tactics mount for $19,95 or an aluminum mount that is offset by Daniel Defense for $49.95.  Use your foregrip and your thumb to illuminate and move, illuminate and move and save yourself the Gucci style expensive light set up. 

Vltor mount: http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Vltor-Off-Set-Scout-Mount-p/vltor sm-ocg.htm

Daniel Defense mount:http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Daniel-Defense-Tactical-Rail-Light-Mount-p/dd light mount.htm

Surefire G2 LED:  http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24460/sesent/00


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 21, 2008)

The G2LED is a great light! I bought one for each vehicle and one for each of my kids at Lowe's for $49.00 bucks. I saw them the other day for $69 now.

They are almost as bright as my 6P. Very little difference. Matter of fact I was going to look into converting my 6P's to LED. The abttery life is so much better!

I also picked up the LED conversion with the Q - Smart Switch for all my Mini-Mag flashlights. They are so much brighter than the Krypton/Halogen bulbs!!!


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 21, 2008)

jordan said:


> The ITL MARS?? International Technologies Laser Multipurpose Aiming Reflex Sight?
> 
> Naww.. never heard of it.



Yeah.. sorry.. My buddy in group said that he uses that instead of an eotech and peq2


----------



## jordan (Oct 22, 2008)

Naww, Ive never used one. Sounds cool though.


----------



## 11B-B4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love the eo-tech its actually paralax free at 25 meters so you can get a good zero on a military zero range unlike the aimpoint (50m) It also has a larger FOV than the tunnel vision aimpoint has a 1 MOA dot unlike the 4MOA dot on the aimpoint that covers a mans body at 300m. pretty shitty.

Im an aimpoint hater and an eo-tech lover but thats just me. 

My optics for m4's are like this

PSD work = eo-tech

foot Patrolling eo-tech + magnifier

spotter in sniper team= leupold MRT


----------



## CAL (Dec 1, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Aimpoints are junk IMHO


Why do you say that?


----------



## peefyloo (Dec 2, 2008)

Eotech FTW


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 2, 2008)

CAL said:


> Why do you say that?



Because I broke 3 of them in 2004 before buying my EoTech that still has not broke... nuff said M68 = a POS that will break in the field>:{


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 2, 2008)

I just added an EOTech 512, Daniel Defense Omega 7 rails, MagPul hand grip to my Smith and Wesson M&P15. I have a SureFire G2 light (plastic) and the LED upgrade and it is PLENTY bright enough for use in the house. 

Next on the list, Magpul stock, and new flash hider... then I am done. Great shooting rifle!


----------

